# Un insecte dans mon Imac



## itugen (28 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,
 Je suis très embêté, car un insecte s'est  glissé dans l'écran de mon Imac, 
 Si l'un d'entre vous connait le plan de démontage de l'écran( type de clefs ect ...), ça m'éviterai la maintenance Apple... 

 Merci !


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Juin 2004)

d'abord quel est le type d'iMac ?

et puis les questions moins importantes :
comment il a fait ?
Fait attention a la garantie. Si tu le démonte toi même ca va te la faire sauter. S'il n'est déjà plus garanti alors pourquoi pas...


----------



## nicogala (28 Juin 2004)

Quel type d'insecte aussi ? non non, rigolez pas, ça peut être important, il y en a qui libèrent des suc caustiques qd ils se sente agressés... d'autre pondent bcp d'oeuf très vite... 
Je pense que c'est un iMac G3 qd même  
Tu n'as pas de possibilité de prendre une photo du phénomène ? 

Sinon, essaye toujours de contacter ce gars-là


----------



## itugen (28 Juin 2004)

C'est Imac G4. Habitant dans le Sud Ouest près de grands champs de blè, l'été de  minuscules insectes ( taille de 2 pixels ) envahissent la maison lors des moissons.Les cadres, les cd  sont touchés par cette invasion...il y en a partout... le temps de la moisson...
 Voilà le Pb... Mon fournisseur me prend 64 Euros pour déloger cette bestiole 
 Il est toujours sous garantie et  la chasse à l'insecte je ne le sens pas trop...j'ai essayé l'aspirateur, rien à faire...
 La seule solution est maintenant de recouvrir l'écran  et attendre le passage de cette colonie...

 André


----------



## nicogala (28 Juin 2004)

Mmhh je vois le genre de petit insecte bien chiant que tu dois souvent te prendre ds l'oeil... 
Un truc que je pige pas trop (c'est pour ça que je pensait au G3) c'est où il est passé exactement ? entre les 2 couches de surface en plastique  ?  





Si c'est ça, est-ce qu'il est tjrs vivant ? si il pouvait mourir et tomber en bas, il ne te gênerait pas, si il reste coincé au milieu, et qu'en plus tu essaye de masser, tu risques de l'étaler (beuark :hein: ), il faudrait dc qu'il tombe en bas... il faudrait pour ça que l'espace entre les deux couches augmente... je te dis pas d'approcher le tuyau de l'aspirateur recouvert d'un linge doux de l'écran pour créer une dépression locale car ça peut couiller si c'est mal dosé... 
essaye de poster sur MacBidouille voir ce qu'ils en pensent ... (en tout cas ce serait sympa de poster le résultat de cette affaire, quel qu'il soit  )


----------



## kitetrip (28 Juin 2004)

itugen a dit:
			
		

> C'est Imac G4. Habitant dans le Sud Ouest près de grands champs de blè, l'été de minuscules insectes ( taille de 2 pixels ) envahissent la maison lors des moissons.Les cadres, les cd sont touchés par cette invasion...il y en a partout... le temps de la moisson...
> Voilà le Pb... Mon fournisseur me prend 64 Euros pour déloger cette bestiole
> Il est toujours sous garantie et la chasse à l'insecte je ne le sens pas trop...j'ai essayé l'aspirateur, rien à faire...
> La seule solution est maintenant de recouvrir l'écran et attendre le passage de cette colonie...
> ...


  
Incroyable ! Pourtant je me demande comment un insecte a pu se glisser là !

Dommage que ça ne soit pas une luciole, ça aurait pu réparer un pixel mort :rateau: 

Bon OK, je sors :modo:


----------



## itugen (29 Juin 2004)

Hier, quand j'ai allumé mon Imac, je croyais que la bête avait disparu... mais quelques minutes plus tard,  je  vois cette chose immonde traverser l' écran ...

 J'attends sa mort en espèrant qu'elle tombe dans le bas de l'écran...


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Juin 2004)

elle doit se faire ch*** la dedans... T'as qu'a lui mettre une grenouille en fond d'écran, ca lui fichera p'tet une crise cardiaque


----------



## Balooners (29 Juin 2004)

Dis moi, tu peux nous faire une photo parce que là je veux voir, c'est impressionnant .


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2004)

Il n'y a qu'une seule solution 








 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juillet 2004)

t'as essayé de lancer le jeu "Spider Man" ??

Bon effectivement aprés t'auras un probléme de toiles d'araigné...   

Je plaisante mais j'ai du mal a y croire... mais bon si c'est sur le forum Macgeneration...


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (3 Juillet 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, essaye toujours de contacter ce gars-là



Hihi, je jure que c'est pas moi qui ai mis un insecte dans son écran!

Ceci dit, ça m'intrigue et j'aimerais une photo de la chose!


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Juillet 2004)

INCROYABLE!!!!  J'en suis sur le cul

 :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

le thread de l'année... il va resté dans les memoires celui-la!!!  

une phot une photo  

bonne chance pour faire partir la bestiole


----------



## mickael.moras (27 Mars 2008)

itugen a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis très embêté, car un insecte s'est  glissé dans l'écran de mon Imac,
> Si l'un d'entre vous connait le plan de démontage de l'écran( type de clefs ect ...), ça m'éviterai la maintenance Apple...
> 
> Merci !


salut , 
solution qui marcherait et à pas chère !!!

pour virer la bêbête...un coup de soufflette

et oui, à faire par les bord et les coin de la face avant de la dalle, sans avoir à ouvrir le mac!

pour ma par c'était du liquide qui c'était glissé dans la dalle lors d'un nettoyage !

ps, je sais que la requête date un peu , mais cela aidera quelqu'un je pense,


----------



## David_b (27 Mars 2008)

mickael.moras a dit:


> salut ,
> solution qui marcherait et à pas chère !!!
> 
> pour virer la bêbête...un coup de soufflette
> ...



là, tu gagnes le 1er prix du détéragge de topic


----------



## Invité (27 Mars 2008)

Les bêtes ont la vie dure !


----------



## jawa001 (27 Mars 2008)

Petit rappel historique :

Les premiers calculateurs (pendant la 2nde guerre mondiale ou juste après) utilisaient des lampes au lieu de transistors, lampes que des insectes, attirés par la chaleur, faisaient exploser en se posant dessus, d'où arrêts intempestifs et colères (bien compréhensibles) des opérateurs contres ces "bugs" (insectes en anglais)...

Telle est la légende, du moins  ...


----------



## kasarus (27 Mars 2008)

On n'arrêtera pas la miniaturisation.
Avant les cafards, maintenant les micro-mouches.


----------



## Bones (28 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, moi j'ai un petit problème : j'ai un léopard coincé dans mon écran

Bon, okay, je sors ----->:rateau:


----------



## David_b (28 Mars 2008)

Bones a dit:


> Bonjour, moi j'ai un petit problème : j'ai un léopard coincé dans mon écran
> 
> Bon, okay, je sors ----->:rateau:



pose un steak devant le superdrive, pour l'attirer :rateau:
dès qu'il passe la tête, tu l'assommes à l'aide de... tout ton courage


----------



## macabee (18 Juillet 2014)

dans mon Banania ? Je débarque ...


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2014)

macabee a dit:


> dans mon Banania ? Je débarque ...


Je pense qu'en 10 ans le "bug" (l'insecte) a dû rendre l'âme mais peut être pas l'iMac !


----------



## dioxyd (26 Décembre 2020)

Hier je me suis rendu compte dans la barre du bas de mon iMac , une petite trace noir . J'ai cru dans un premier temps à une trace sur l'écran , mais en regardant de plus prêt , c est bien insecte moi derrière la vitre ..
Bon l avantage c est comme il se trouve dans la barre du bas , j'ai mis l'isole tt noire de My canal , et je ne vois plus la belette ..

C est chiant ces petites bêtes ..


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2021)

Effectivement, ces Thysanoptera, ou "bêtes d'orage" comme on les appelle communément, adorent se glisser entre les dalles d'écrans plats et leur rétro-éclairage. on ne peut les en faire sortir que lorsqu'elles sont encore vivantes, à condition qu'il n'y ait pas une vitre devant l'écran, sauf sur de très vieux Mac, comme les PowerBook Duo, où il était encore possible de séparer la dalle du rétro-éclairage.

Malheureusement ces insectes minuscules sont indispensables à notre survie, car ils sont les principaux pollinisateurs de plantes essentielles pour nous (comme le blé et la plupart des céréales) que les autres insectes, comme les abeilles, par exemple, ne peuvent polliniser du fait de leur taille trop importante, donc, pas question de les éradiquer.


----------



## dioxyd (4 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, ces Thysanoptera, ou "bêtes d'orage" comme on les appelle communément, adorent se glisser entre les dalles d'écrans plats et leur rétro-éclairage. on ne peut les en faire sortir que lorsqu'elles sont encore vivantes, à condition qu'il n'y ait pas une vitre devant l'écran, sauf sur de très vieux Mac, comme les PowerBook Duo, où il était encore possible de séparer la dalle du rétro-éclairage.
> 
> Malheureusement ces insectes minuscules sont indispensables à notre survie, car ils sont les principaux pollinisateurs de plantes essentielles pour nous (comme le blé et la plupart des céréales) que les autres insectes, comme les abeilles, par exemple, ne peuvent polliniser du fait de leur taille trop importante, donc, pas question de les éradiquer.


Ok , mais ca fou les boules d'avoir ça sur un imac à 2500 euros ...et encore moi il est pas en plein milieu


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2021)

dioxyd a dit:


> Ok , mais ca fou les boules d'avoir ça sur un imac à 2500 euros ...et encore moi il est pas en plein milieu


Je compatis, j'ai eu ça naguère dans un Apple Cinema Display, la solution : ne pas ouvrir les fenêtres par temps chaud entre le 10 juillet et le 20 août.


----------

